# NREMT, is it worth it?



## emtwacker710 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been thinking about taking the NREMT test....I want to know what you guys think...is it worth it?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 26, 2008)

Try search and you will find multiple answers. 

Is it worth it? It all depends upon on what you represent. If your state requires it, then of course it is worth it, if you plan on moving to any state than the fourteen that is not NREMT, then I would suggest to take it. If you plan on moving upward levels such as Paramedic, many programs require it prior to admissions or license. If you want to present yourself as a professional that has taken and passed a Nationally Standard test based upon our professional standards, then yes, I would recommend taking it. 


R/r 911


----------



## piranah (Jan 26, 2008)

i would if i were you....in RI you have to get your national license so im forced... but it still show the extra effort and that you care about your career so..i say yes.


----------



## Katie (Jan 27, 2008)

it depends too on what you want to do later on.  i was personally discouraged from taking it simply because i got accepted into paramedic school.  but i chose differently.  like Rid said, the big factor for me was moving.  my family has and does move very frequently so that way you're less likely to have to do repeat school, etc next place you go.  that to me made it worth it regardless of state/school requirements.


----------



## bstone (Jan 27, 2008)

MA doesn't accept NREMT for anything but I have it as I ::gasp:: one day might decide to move from MA and go to one the almost 50 states that do accept it.

I had to drive 75 miles at 5am to get to the NREMT testing facility in New Hampshire. One woman flew in from New Jersey for her medic exam (she had been a state medic for 6 years). So, yes, I believe it's worth it.

And you will find I am one of the most vocal critics of how the NREMT exam are written and their borderline evil administration.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2008)

another massachusetts here:

for me, nope. that why i dropped it. i may get my national medic when i get my state medic but for previously discussed reasons, it was too much hassel to keep a cert i wasnt using.

now if you plan on moving to, or live in a state that accepts or requires it, well then i guess thats a no brainer


----------

